# True dual exhaust on an 04



## Reed_gto (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you or have you ever heard of someone putting true dual exhaust on an 04 goat.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Reed_gto said:


> Can you or have you ever heard of someone putting true dual exhaust on an 04 goat.


The 04 GTO DOES have true dual exhaust. Unless you mean to spilt the exhaust out at the rear like the 05 & 06???


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

The easiest way to get the split dual exhaust is to cut an insert in the 04 bumper and then you can run the exhaust to look like the 05 setup.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

smkdu said:


> The easiest way to get the split dual exhaust is to cut an insert in the 04 bumper and then you can run the exhaust to look like the 05 setup.


+1 :agree


----------

